# HIDDEN FUNCTION IN MY CASIO W800H MODULE??? WHAT THE HECK!!!! CAN I TURN IT ON???



## bezgeo85

Hello my friends.

Yesterday when i put the battery on my casio w800h the watch showed clearly a timer functioning









I pressed buttons, it disapeared.

Then i took off the battery and reput it and the same happened.

Now it is functioning normally and ofcourse it has no timer.

Has anyone experienced the same thing???

Can i do someting to turn it on???

Any other info about this???


----------



## Rigel

Good catch. Can you take a video footage of the countdown?


----------



## bezgeo85

Rigel said:


> Good catch. Can you take a video footage of the countdown?


I took a 5 sec video once i saw this as i got the expression WTF!!!

But its showing the same as the photo above.

Have you seen this again??


----------



## Sedi

Since Casio uses the same modules over and over again with slight modifications it can happen that a watch shows features which it shouldn't normally have. More than one case of this has been reported so far. I guess you'd have to make modifications on the module itself to really use the "hidden features".

cheers, Sedi


----------



## bezgeo85

Sedi said:


> Since Casio uses the same modules over and over again with slight modifications it can happen that a watch shows features which it shouldn't normally have. More than one case of this has been reported so far. I guess you'd have to make modifications on the module itself to really use the "hidden features".
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Thanks sedi, i was hoping you especially would know some special combination of presses or some mod i could do so that it shows a timer.

I know there a lot of cheap casios with timer, i just love this particular watch since it has kept me good companion in the army and it is tough more than a gshock.

It is really tough! It has only scrathces but with time they seem to disapear and only give a diehard character to this veteran watch.

If you find anything else about this, come by again!


----------



## japc

Yeah, a countdown timer would be a great feature on the W800H 

Still searched the web and found no hack/mod to enable it.


----------



## japc

Curiously there's a page on casio.co.uk with W-800H-1AVEF that lists Countdown Timer as one of the main features:

Error loading Razor Script cAutoTitle.cshtml</br/>Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

The page is unlisted but exists.


----------



## panco

Hi all,

Sorry to revive an old thread. Yet there's a solution to unlock the countdown on the W800 module.
Funny thing it has been posted on Sidi's youtube video as a comment.

Here's the quote:



> Mazo Vasiliy To unlock timer functionality on 3240 try this:
> 1. disassemble the watch;
> 2. turn the board chip up, LED at the bottom left corner;
> 3. at the right side of the board there is a column of five solder jumpers, top two are closed, bottom three are opened;
> 4. at the top right corner there is another closed solder jumper;
> 5. remove the jumper at the top right corner; 6. assemble the watch.
> Board view: https://s11.postimg.org/vtat0zbeb/3240_timer.jpg Board versions may differ, do at your own risk.﻿


Here's the provided image:









I just tried the mod and it works! I popped the jumper with a pair of sharp watch tweezers. Went through the hole with the tip to be sure that all the solder is removed.

I can provide a picture of my watch as proof if you want ;-).


----------



## japc

Yeah, it works. Kind of scary and messy (scraped the jumper with a tiny screwdriver) but it works.

Thank you.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Wow! Thank you for posting the solution, Panco. I also linked and quoted your post in this thread in the G-Shock forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-w-800h-series-who-needs-g-255120-5.html

Member Sidi actually posted in that thread about his video, which you mentioned. I think you were probably originally intended to post there instead of this one. But it's all good, the solution is in both now.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

- Double post, sorry. -


----------



## zabat

It worked on the W96H too. And bonus: if you hit the light button while the Timer mode is being adjusted, you toggle the auto-repeat!

Unfortunately, my W800H seems to have a slightly different pcb board. I may try to figure out what the correspondence is between modules, but there is a risk. A $20 risk, lol. So, soon then...


----------



## japc

zabat said:


> It worked on the W96H too. And bonus: if you hit the light button while the Timer mode is being adjusted, you toggle the auto-repeat!


That works on the W800H/3240 too, although there's no visual indicator if the auto-repeat is on or off. Got a hint for that feature from the 3238 manual.


----------



## Rocat

zabat said:


> View attachment 11503234
> 
> It worked on the W96H too. And bonus: if you hit the light button while the Timer mode is being adjusted, you toggle the auto-repeat!
> 
> Unfortunately, my W800H seems to have a slightly different pcb board. I may try to figure out what the correspondence is between modules, but there is a risk. A $20 risk, lol. So, soon then...


Current time displayed, cool.


----------



## zabat

Well, this W800H seems to have a different pcb, and a different module, 3092. I don't even know if it has a cdt. Still a great watch.


----------



## bezgeo85

Hello again, i tried the sollution and it worked. My watch had a little different pcb.
I popped the upper jumper at the right side and it didnt do anything.
Then i popped the jumper at the upper lef side and it worked.
Thanks a lot guys.

After 5 years...


----------



## westywatch

Could you post a picture of that PCB and the jumper you popped off?

Were you working on a module 3240? Which I believe is the current version of the watch being sold?


----------



## McCarthy

Just did the mod and it works great. Bought this watch about 6 month ago, should be the latest reversion. Jumper was in the expected position. Used solder iron with fine tip and solder wick.


----------



## xmorphicx

Just did the mod on mine (purchased on Amazon December 2015) - worked like a charm! The jumper was in the exact position as specified in the pics, and I did a really crude job... basically just scraped away at it with a tiny screwdriver, bore out the socket, and kept checking for the functionality until the solder was cleared out enough. Adding a countdown timer really elevates this watch... it may become my favorite disposable beater.

Seriously awesome mod, and fairly easy to pull off. 

Thank you, Mazo Vasiliy, whoever you are!


----------



## hoss

Excellent Mod


----------



## Lancaster84

So.... Anyone know what the other solder tabs do??? ?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Lancaster84 said:


> So.... Anyone know what the other solder tabs do??? ?


They will unlock the gateway to the parallel universe. ;-)


----------



## Fanderbosch

I have done some experiments with adding solder balls on pads on the left side of the chip. Unfortunetely it has not open gate to parallel universe  but it has unlocked 4 more alarms function on w-800h, 3092 module. With unlocked cdt its very good watch.


----------



## elborderas

Fanderbosch said:


> I have done some experiments with adding solder balls on pads on the left side of the chip. Unfortunetely it has not open gate to parallel universe  but it has unlocked 4 more alarms function on w-800h, 3092 module. With unlocked cdt its very good watch.


This is really great.
So, from all the tests you did, which one is the one that add the extra alarms?
Can you maybe share a picture with the pad that needs to be bridged?


----------



## Marac72

Thank you I unlocked timer function in my 6 years old w800.My pcb is different so I had to remove solder tab on the upper left side off the board.


----------



## xevious

My main complaint with these modern minimalist CASIO digital watches has been the lack of a CDT. I wouldn't mind modifying one to get that feature. *Fanderbosch*, which module does your watch have? The top PCB requires popping off that top right jumper. I'm not sure about the other PCB -- sounds like popping off the top left one is the CDT enabler.










I do wonder what those other jumpers are doing... might be fun to experiment, as you can always re-solder and close a jumper.


----------



## Marac72

xevious said:


> My main complaint with these modern minimalist CASIO digital watches has been the lack of a CDT. I wouldn't mind modifying one to get that feature. *Fanderbosch*, which module does your watch have? The top PCB requires popping off that top right jumper. I'm not sure about the other PCB -- sounds like popping off the top left one is the CDT enabler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder what those other jumpers are doing... might be fun to experiment, as you can always re-solder and close a jumper.


I have 3092 modul.Board looks like that one on the bottom picture.I removed top left jumper.It is the only one in this area I found.


----------



## elborderas

I did the research myself and found the pin for the 5 alarms. In my module, you need to jump the pin indicated with the arrow below:









I also tried jumping the 2 bottom pins. After done that, I realized i lost the DT (Dual Time).
By un-soldering the bottom pin (indicated with the red box) i recovered the DT.

The remaining pin (the one in between the arrow and the box) didn't seem to provide anything extra so, i just un-soldered it and left it as it came by factory.

After playing with the alarms I noticed some things worth mentioning.


Only Alarm #1 may have the *SNZ* option (i actually didn't try this but it's an assumption coming from the next bullet point)


There is no indicator of alarm on/off for all those extra alarms. It seems that the *ALM* marker only works for Alarm #1.

How do you (en/dis)able the other ones on demand then?
I found a nice trick by realizing that, every time you adjust the alarm, the *ALM* marker will turn on so, the following process would work

*Enable Alarm #x
*

Select Alarm #x
Hold Adjust button to set up Alarm
When finished, press Adjust button again and Alarm is ON

*Disable Alarm #x*

Select Alarm #x
Hold Adjust button (like if you would set it up).
Press Adjust button again to exit the setup. It will set the Alarm ON
Press Adjust button (it will beep). This press will set the Alarm OFF


----------



## westywatch

What is the max time duration for the unlocked countdown timer on the w800?

1 hour? 24 hours?


----------



## elborderas

westywatch said:


> What is the max time duration for the unlocked countdown timer on the w800?
> 
> 1 hour? 24 hours?


24 hours


----------



## xevious

It may be possible to affix a little segment of copper filament with a tiny bit of adhesive, enough to enable a jumper to see what it does. That way you don't have to solder and then de-solder afterward.


----------



## cal..45

This thread got me thinking what possibillities are offered by altering the module. Not only in the el-cheapos but also in the higher priced Casio line-ups e.g. G-Shock's. Maybe there are some goodies we would love to see but are deactivated by default, still they are there. Just think about the G-9000 mudman vs. the G-7900. Basically the same module (3194) but the G-7900 has an additional tide - and moongraph. Maybe there is a way to enhance the duration of backlight, duration of stopwatch /timer. Maby there is even a way to stretch the duration of the (vibe) alarms... I gotta admit, I never was interested in the W-800H - mainly because of the lack of a CDT (an absolute must have in ANY digital watch in my opinion) but based on this thread I was forced to order one finally. Looking really foward to do the timer modification on the module and probably will play around with soldering/unsoldering a bit, who knows what other secrets might will be uncovered.... 


cheers


----------



## cal..45

[edit] doublepost


----------



## Rocat

cal..45 said:


> This thread got me thinking what possibillities are offered by altering the module. Not only in the el-cheapos but also in the higher priced Casio line-ups e.g. G-Shock's. Maybe there are some goodies we would love to see but are deactivated by default, still they are there. Just think about the G-9000 mudman vs. the G-7900. Basically the same module (3194) but the G-7900 has an additional tide - and moongraph. Maybe there is a way to enhance the duration of backlight, duration of stopwatch /timer. Maby there is even a way to stretch the duration of the (vibe) alarms... I gotta admit, I never was interested in the W-800H - mainly because of the lack of a CDT (an absolute must have in ANY digital watch in my opinion) but based on this thread I was forced to order one finally. Looking really foward to do the timer modification on the module and probably will play around with soldering/unsoldering a bit, who knows what other secrets might will be uncovered....
> 
> cheers


Cal.45,

There was a thread from years back where a member showed a picture of a G-9000 that glitched somehow and showed the moon and tide functions. So you are right, the features are there.


----------



## xevious

^ I vaguely remember that post. It sure was curious. Given what we now know about the W800H, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a jumper to create or remove that would enable it. Alas, access to the circuit board is more complicated in a G-Shock.


----------



## cal..45

Rocat said:


> Cal.45,
> 
> There was a thread from years back where a member showed a picture of a G-9000 that glitched somehow and showed the moon and tide functions. So you are right, the features are there.


Yeah I remember that thread as well|>

The funny thing is that the backplate of the G-7900 says module number "3194" but when you press the LR/LL/UL combination to enter the testscreen it says module number 3031 (13), when I do that with my G-800BD (same watch as the G-9000, just different case) it says module number 3031 (11) which indicates that the G-7900 is just a modified module of the G-9000 (respectively G-800).

cheers


----------



## xevious

^ I don't think that LR/LL/UL button combination is supposed to be the module number. I think in some cases it coincidentally matches, but in most of my G-Shocks it is different from the module number imprinted on the case back. It may have something to do with the firmware programming version, though.


----------



## azkid

panco said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread. Yet there's a solution to unlock the countdown on the W800 module.
> ...
> I just tried the mod and it works! I popped the jumper with a pair of sharp watch tweezers. Went through the hole with the tip to be sure that all the solder is removed.


Thanks for necromancing this thread. Much appreciated. I just tried this mod on my W800 just bought from Target an hour ago -- et voila, I have a CDT.

Note: PCB was the same as your picture. I used a soldering station w/ medium tip, 650*°*F for the lead-free solder, and solder wick.


----------



## cal..45

I got the W-800H delivered today, but sorry guys - there won't be any modifications. I knew I would flip it the moment I got it unpacked from the plastic bag. Seriously I don't have huge wrists but this watch is a joke. It is a childs watch size and I never would wear that thingy. I am used to wear watches with at least 22mm straps, often 24mm and even 26mm as well, having a watch with a what 18mm? strap just looks plain silly on me. I also understand now the lots of negative reviews about the life time of the strap, respectively the case. The area around the springbar holes is a very thin and fragile piece of plastic, just a matter of time until it will break, a "10 year battery" won' t do any good if the hardware goes to dust....

All in all I just can say it is wise in my opinion to spend a few more bucks and get a W-736H instead. It is nearly a G-Shock compared to the W-800H and I have confidence that the 736 actually will make it 10 years without the need to replace the strap or the watch itself.


cheers


----------



## engblom

cal..45 said:


> I got the W-800H delivered today, but sorry guys - there won't be any modifications. I knew I would flip it the moment I got it unpacked from the plastic bag. Seriously I don't have huge wrists but this watch is a joke. It is a childs watch size and I never would wear that thingy. I am used to wear watches with at least 22mm straps, often 24mm and even 26mm as well, having a watch with a what 18mm? strap just looks plain silly on me. I also understand now the lots of negative reviews about the life time of the strap, respectively the case. The area around the springbar holes is a very thin and fragile piece of plastic, just a matter of time until it will break, a "10 year battery" won' t do any good if the hardware goes to dust....
> 
> All in all I just can say it is wise in my opinion to spend a few more bucks and get a W-736H instead. It is nearly a G-Shock compared to the W-800H and I have confidence that the 736 actually will make it 10 years without the need to replace the strap or the watch itself.
> 
> cheers


Sounds like a candidate for a PIF, then. Not everybody wants huge watches...


----------



## cal..45

What is a PIF? True not everyone likes bigger watches, but "small" or "huge" are subjective terms anyone will rate differently.


cheers


----------



## engblom

cal..45 said:


> What is a PIF?


Pay it Forward. Basically, you give away goods you do not like to someone who might appreciate it. The one receiving it should at some point pay it forward by sending something to someone else at the forum. Normally, any PIFed goods are not allowed to get sold, but if the receiver do not like it, he should open up a PIF thread and send it to someone else at the forum.

PIFs are common at many forums, but maybe most used at Double Edge Razor forums. I have seen PIFs also at WUS, but at other sections.

Very often the one giving away something posts a new thread describing what he gives away (and often a photo too), and declares the conditions for participating, if there are any. For example, some want to restrict the PIF to a certain country. Then some want the PIF for a newbie, other for seasoned members. Some wants the PIF for somebody fighting a disease, other makes the PIF open for anyone. Then everybody fulfilling the requirements (if there are any requirements) post in the thread saying something like "I'm in." The giver then picks a "winner" and sends the item.


----------



## westywatch

The case size on the W800 is just fine. It looks pretty similar to a 5600 square G shock. 

The band is the problem. And the 18mm lug and 24.5 shoulder width makes it hard to find a good replacement.

18 mm strap is too thin. Better is taking a 24mm plastic/rubber and cutting notches into it.

Best is getting one of those Velcro sport wrap bands. Those have an attachment strip (16mm, 18mm or 16-20mm) that fits the W800 lug size and a one inch/25mm wide band. Very comfortable, cheap, waterproof ang vies the watch a sporty rather than nerdy look. 

I like the kind with the cinch feature -- Timex, Tech Swiss, Panatime, Morellato, Voguestrap (which I got at Walmart for like $7). Or there's the wrap around kind (Chums/The Band, Kavu, etc.). Cheap, durable, waterproof sporty. Also work well on G shocks.


----------



## westywatch

Picture


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

cal..45 said:


> I got the W-800H delivered today, but sorry guys - there won't be any modifications. I knew I would flip it the moment I got it unpacked from the plastic bag. Seriously I don't have huge wrists but this watch is a joke. It is a childs watch size and I never would wear that thingy...


LOL ;-) what do you expect? The W800H is what's called a classic "fun" size digital. It's so small and light, it literally "disappears" on your wrist. After a while, you don't even realize it's there and that's the beauty of it. With that said however, I changed it to a slightly more manly ;-) DW5600-ish band right after I got it. The stock band, like you said, is for kids.









I don't wear it that often any more, ever since I got the DW5600E. That's why I haven't try the timer mod yet, but it's in my back burner todo list. ;-)


----------



## nikee69

panco said:


> View attachment 11458986
> 
> 
> I just tried the mod and it works! I popped the jumper with a pair of sharp watch tweezers. Went through the hole with the tip to be sure that all the solder is removed.


Was looking for a cheap travel watch and the W-800H fit the bill nicely even without CDT. So right after buying a new one a friend asked whether it had CDT and thus I was kind of forced to open it up, remove the jumper et voilà! Thanks!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

cal..45 said:


> This thread got me thinking what possibillities are offered by altering the module. Not only in the el-cheapos but also in the higher priced Casio line-ups e.g. G-Shock's. Maybe there are some goodies we would love to see but are deactivated by default, still they are there. Just think about the G-9000 mudman vs. the G-7900. Basically the same module (3194) but the G-7900 has an additional tide - and moongraph. Maybe there is a way to enhance the duration of backlight, duration of stopwatch /timer. Maby there is even a way to stretch the duration of the (vibe) alarms... I gotta admit, I never was interested in the W-800H - mainly because of the lack of a CDT (an absolute must have in ANY digital watch in my opinion) but based on this thread I was forced to order one finally. Looking really foward to do the timer modification on the module and probably will play around with soldering/unsoldering a bit, who knows what other secrets might will be uncovered....
> 
> cheers


I agree.
Autorepeat on the GD350 would make it complete!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Or a programmable to the second 7900/9000.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Imagine if auto-repeat was available on all the solar atomics, it's just been sitting there under a piece of solder. X'D


----------



## Residue

Welp, regret selling mine now. Nobody seemed to ask this yet, but why did Casio dummy this feature out? Plenty of cheap models with timers (w93,94, ae 1X00 series) so they're not trying to steer consumers towards more expensive gshocks.


----------



## Luke Washburn

I'm thinking maybe people will buy multiple watches to get all the various features, or possibly it would take up more battery life and they wouldn't be able to advertise "qp year battery" or something. I honestly don't know, but there are two possibilities


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsnewsisyphus

I wonder if any would help with muting button sounds (in case that went untested)


----------



## trepp

The muting could be pulled of by disconnecting the alarm spring from the piezo. It will mute the alarms as well tho. Just google 'casio alarm spring' to see what exactly I mean.


----------



## trepp

I have recently bought a new Casio B650WB and was wondering if the CDT function could be modded on it as well, so I put it apart and found the below board. Would anyone be able to confidently point the jumper that should be removed to get the CDT?

View attachment 12895133


----------



## tregaskin

so w800h module number seems to be 3240 or 3092

but when I go to test screen it shows 3233... anyone else could check this?


----------



## japc

tregaskin said:


> so w800h module number seems to be 3240 or 3092
> 
> but when I go to test screen it shows 3233... anyone else could check this?


Yes, 3240 on the back but says 3233 on the test.


----------



## tregaskin

thanks!

apparently that would be the module of the f-200 and some others


----------



## tregaskin

ok so I did the mod


I almost gave up in the middle of the process cos I had never openned a casio before... and it got really nasty trying to separate the different parts of the module itself... but in the end I managed to get it done and I have a w800h with autorepeat CDT and time visible in all modes


----------



## SolomonSmith

Reading this thread inspired me to get a W800H. They always looked too small when I saw them in the store, but on my wrist it seems like the perfect size. Very clear and easy-to-read display, nice symmetry and the right number of functions, except for a CDT. So... I just did the TR mod with a fresh X-acto blade, and I have an absurd sense of achievement and satisfaction. I guess it's the little (and cheap) things that count. Thanks to all for the tips and guidance.


----------



## rednakes

I just want to let Canadians know that Amazon Canada has the 3240 module on their W800H models (for now). I successfully modded mine! 

The only thing to be careful about is the spring at the top of the module, which can easily fall out and get lost. I nearly had a heart attack but found that it had fallen inside the module as I was cracking it open...

This mod makes this watch near-perfect in functionality. The only thing missing is the ability to adjust the seconds in the countdown mode; you can only set the minutes and hours, but when it counts down it shows the seconds. The AE1200 (Casio Royale) has this feature however.


----------



## LutFi

Just bought this W800H last friday $11.7, got module written 3240 on the back but showed up 3233 on the test, with no count down feature. 
Got this thread, modded based with Panco's guide on the first page, .....viola.....it works like charm now with count down timer. Thanks for sharing the infos.


----------



## 6tffd

What NATO strap is that because I can’t seem to find any that fit my W800?


----------



## MrSempai

Wait, what?
With auto repeat?
Could you please show us?


Mr Sempai


----------



## japc

MrSempai said:


> Wait, what?
> With auto repeat?
> Could you please show us?


It's there but not much to show. Check comment #13.


----------



## MrSempai

japc said:


> It's there but not much to show. Check comment #13.


Damn man, this watch is just a great.

Mr Sempai


----------



## MrSempai

japc said:


> It's there but not much to show. Check comment #13.


Damn man, this watch is just a great.
Hold on. Has anyone been able to mute the keys without removing the alarm piece?

Mr Sempai


----------



## LutFi

W-800H lovers, Casio just launched 3 new color variations:
https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/W-800HM-7AV/









I hope the module still can be mod ;-)


----------



## firepower9966

Casio modules may have a 3 solder links to set watch clock speed via 8 binary codes 
youtube has a short video showing a module solder links and the binary table of settings, 
As i a new user to this forum i cant post links so here is the title of the youtube
Accuracy adjustment of CASIO module 593 based digital watches (F-91, A158, A164 etc.)

I hope this help to provide more info about casio.


----------



## firepower9966

Casio modules may have a 3 solder links to set watch clock speed via 8 binary codes 
youtube has a short video showing a module solder links and the binary table of settings, 
As i a new user to this forum i cant post links so here is the title of the youtube

Accuracy adjustment of CASIO module 593 based digital watches (F-91, A158, A164 etc.)

I hope this help to provide more info about casio.


----------



## Benzo

Gents and ladies,

This count down mod intrigues me, so I have a model W-800H inbound. I would like to give the mod a try.
Now, the available instructions show how to open the jumper point on the circuit board, but do not include more extensive instructions about how to disassemble the watch to access the circuit board. Are there any sites out there that detail how to open up the back and access the circuit board? If I have missed something in this thread regarding my question, please redirect me.

Thanks for the help.

Bob


----------



## rednakes

Benzo said:


> Gents and ladies,
> 
> This count down mod intrigues me, so I have a model W-800H inbound. I would like to give the mod a try.
> Now, the available instructions show how to open the jumper point on the circuit board, but do not include more extensive instructions about how to disassemble the watch to access the circuit board. Are there any sites out there that detail how to open up the back and access the circuit board? If I have missed something in this thread regarding my question, please redirect me.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Bob


Hi there, see my post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-w-800h-series-who-needs-g-255120-post45709611.html#post45709611


----------



## Eric.S

Benzo said:


> Gents and ladies,
> 
> This count down mod intrigues me, so I have a model W-800H inbound. I would like to give the mod a try.
> Now, the available instructions show how to open the jumper point on the circuit board, but do not include more extensive instructions about how to disassemble the watch to access the circuit board. Are there any sites out there that detail how to open up the back and access the circuit board? If I have missed something in this thread regarding my question, please redirect me.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Bob


I've tried the mod before. Very easy to get to the circuit board. Just open backplate up and you'll know.


----------



## dombart

zabat said:


> View attachment 11533138
> 
> Well, this W800H seems to have a different pcb, and a different module, 3092. I don't even know if it has a cdt. Still a great watch.


I came across this thread while investigating a solution for my seemingly borked W800H.

_(Yes, it needs a fresh battery after 10 years and if you don't do the AC/reset procedure after popping in the replacement battery, you may have a slight panic attack because you think just destroyed your most economic and reliable watch. G**gle may be your friend or not but WUS is definitely the friend who knows what to do ;-).
_
Anyway, now I wanted the CDT function too. Turns out that Casio used a lot of different modules in the W800H. After some browsing I found a picture of the module I have. Thanks, Zabat!

If you want the CDT function on this module, this is the way to go:









After that, yay, CDT!









Picture quality is not so great, but you may notice that the original matte surface has been polished to a shiny gloss. Not by intent, but by years of daily service. Great watch, like a G-Shock minus the "Myth Tax" (YMMV).

Thanks to all the other members giving advice on how to fix my Best Beater (tm) !

P.S.: Yes, negative display. Not really practical, but cool ;-) . Howto: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-f91w-mod-negative-display-diy-757778-2.html


----------



## Eric.S

dombart said:


> I came across this thread while investigating a solution for my seemingly borked W800H.
> 
> _(Yes, it needs a fresh battery after 10 years and if you don't do the AC/reset procedure after popping in the replacement battery, you may have a slight panic attack because you think just destroyed your most economic and reliable watch. G**gle may be your friend or not but WUS is definitely the friend who knows what to do ;-).
> _
> Anyway, now I wanted the CDT function too. Turns out that Casio used a lot of different modules in the W800H. After some browsing I found a picture of the module I have. Thanks, Zabat!
> 
> If you want the CDT function on this module, this is the way to go:
> 
> View attachment 13858557
> 
> 
> After that, yay, CDT!
> 
> View attachment 13858653
> 
> 
> Picture quality is not so great, but you may notice that the original matte surface has been polished to a shiny gloss. Not by intent, but by years of daily service. Great watch, like a G-Shock minus the "Myth Tax" (YMMV).
> 
> Thanks to all the other members giving advice on how to fix my Best Beater (tm) !
> 
> P.S.: Yes, negative display. Not really practical, but cool ;-) . Howto: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-f91w-mod-negative-display-diy-757778-2.html


How does the crystal hold up?


----------



## dombart

Sorry, double posting and I'm too dumb to find the "delete" button...


----------



## dombart

Eric.S said:


> How does the crystal hold up?


Let's say it does ;-) . It's not recessed like on a G-Shock and it's humble plastic. It's a $15 watch.

On the up side this means that you can easily fix scratches with acrylic polishing paste. The watch in the picture is nearly 10 years old.

I work a lot outdoors, but usually no heavy duty construction stuff. If I do, well there's an app for that ;-) .









But most days, I prefer the cheapo. Smaller, lighter, less dramatic. As always, your mileage may vary.

(Sorry for the gunky appearance, but that's some outdoor plaster that does not want to come off.)


----------



## MrSempai

Great addition to a great watch. Bought mine with my DW5600, and it really holds its own.
I was wondering, would this work in the new 2018 models (W800HM)?

Regards

Mr Sempai


----------



## MrSempai

Repeated post :\


----------



## dombart

MrSempai said:


> Great addition to a great watch. Bought mine with my DW5600, and it really holds its own.
> I was wondering, would this work in the new 2018 models (W800HM)?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mr Sempai


I think it will. Small problem on the way could be that Casio used half a dozen different iterations of the watch module in the course of time. Each module has the soldering bridge that has to go in a different position.

So:

Step 1: Disassemble the watch module to get a view at the backside of the PCB (there are several howto videos on Youtube giving advice).

Step 2: Compare your PCB layout with those pictured in this and related threads. WUS members have contributed pics of several different modules.

Step 3: Dare. You need a fine tip soldering iron and a de-soldering pump or a scalpel and steady hands for this.


----------



## MrSempai

dombart said:


> I think it will. Small problem on the way could be that Casio used half a dozen different iterations of the watch module in the course of time. Each module has the soldering bridge that has to go in a different position.
> 
> So:
> 
> Step 1: Disassemble the watch module to get a view at the backside of the PCB (there are several howto videos on Youtube giving advice).
> 
> Step 2: Compare your PCB layout with those pictured in this and related threads. WUS members have contributed pics of several different modules.
> 
> Step 3: Dare. You need a fine tip soldering iron and a de-soldering pump or a scalpel and steady hands for this.


Thank you, will do. 
In the meantime, has anyone had any experience disabling the 12/24hr mode by accident?
I find it really annoying and I'd really like to leave it locked in 24hr mode.

Best regards

Mr Sempai.


----------



## canonite

this is cool!.. was wondering why the w800 didnt have a timer.. (didnt see the specs when i bought this online) .. now i know i can activate it.. pity i am quite bad at soldering/desoldering.. 

i bought the F91w, but realised it was too small for me.. i pretty much had to wear it at the 2nd last hole.. so i got the w800..


----------



## japc

canonite said:


> this is cool!.. was wondering why the w800 didnt have a timer.. (didnt see the specs when i bought this online) .. now i know i can activate it.. pity i am quite bad at soldering/desoldering..


Me too, so I just carefully scrapped the solder with a small knife. It was a couple of minutes deal (open, scrap, close).


----------



## canonite

Good to know! I opened it to do a lcd mod.. but lost my buzzer spring in the process.. truly a stealth watch now.. all black with no sounds..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## canonite

japc said:


> Me too, so I just carefully scrapped the solder with a small knife. It was a couple of minutes deal (open, scrap, close).


I couldn't get it ... I scrapped off what I could.. but still no timer function.. the row of 5 jumpers, mine had 2 soldered , 3 unsoldered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## japc

canonite said:


> I couldn't get it ... I scrapped off what I could.. but still no timer function.. the row of 5 jumpers, mine had 2 soldered , 3 unsoldered.


There are different PCBs. Check comment #16 and the page following that.


----------



## canonite

not my pic

Mine's this layout (the one with the 10).. module 3240. Read somewhere in this topic , someone poked thru the PCB.. I looked at the other side of the pcb.. it's not a thru pcb hole..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zedoku

I was looking around on the web for someone who mapped the functionality of the jumpers but had little luck. Does anyone have concrete info on what configuration of jumpers generate what functionality?

The CDT is known to be activated by opening short 0
The 5x Alarm is known to be activated by shortening short 3

The closest I have come to a proper mapping is a blog by Ian Rees (Casio W-800H Extras)

Anyone has a better source?


----------



## jhford

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> LOL ;-) what do you expect? The W800H is what's called a classic "fun" size digital. It's so small and light, it literally "disappears" on your wrist. After a while, you don't even realize it's there and that's the beauty of it. With that said however, I changed it to a slightly more manly ;-) DW5600-ish band right after I got it. The stock band, like you said, is for kids.
> 
> View attachment 12653131
> 
> 
> I don't wear it that often any more, ever since I got the DW5600E. That's why I haven't try the timer mod yet, but it's in my back burner todo list. ;-)


Link for the strap?


----------



## Nazarene

canonite said:


> not my pic
> 
> Mine's this layout (the one with the 10).. module 3240. Read somewhere in this topic , someone poked thru the PCB.. I looked at the other side of the pcb.. it's not a thru pcb hole..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It looks like Casio changed the location where the solder is. There’s no solder in the second picture above in the same location where there’s solder in the first picture above. The 2nd picture of circuit board also has a very different design to it than the 1st picture. It looks like Casio changed the design of the circuit board for the W800H. Can others in here confirm with me that the circuit board for the W800H was changed and updated by Casio.


----------



## Nazarene

xevious said:


> ^ I vaguely remember that post. It sure was curious. Given what we now know about the W800H, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a jumper to create or remove that would enable it. Alas, access to the circuit board is more complicated in a G-Shock.


I don’t understand what a jumper is. What is a jumper?


----------

